# 2020 Roubaix



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

Just built this new bike and took it for a spin today.

2020 Specialized Sworks Roubaix Pro Fit
2019 BikeAhead BiTurbo Tubulars
Rotor Inpower
Shimano 9150 Di2


----------



## boogermin (Aug 30, 2012)

JimmyORCA said:


> Just built this new bike and took it for a spin today.
> 
> 2020 Specialized Sworks Roubaix Pro Fit
> 2019 BikeAhead BiTurbo Tubulars
> ...


How”s the ride? My back isn’t as limber as it used to be, so I’ve been eying the new SW Roubaix. Did you do any climbing with the Future Shock locked out? Any noticeable movement in the steerer? Love the colorway.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Just tested one today at the Specialized Experience Center out here in Boulder. Great bike, rides very much like a Tarmac, just a super comfy one with clearance for 33m tires. Best road oriented bike on the market in my opinion.


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

boogermin said:


> How”s the ride? My back isn’t as limber as it used to be, so I’ve been eying the new SW Roubaix. Did you do any climbing with the Future Shock locked out? Any noticeable movement in the steerer? Love the colorway.


I took a 110km ride on the new Roubaix on Monday, and must say its alot better than the old version especially the new shock. I love that it locks out now so the bike feels more like my Tarmac when climbing. When turned on, on uneven roads it takes away alot of the road bumps.
It is a very fast bike now and not too heavy either.


----------



## rockridge (Nov 17, 2004)

Wonder how the Future Shock 1.5 without lockout is when climbing? Hard to decide to pay so much more for 2.O.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

rockridge said:


> Wonder how the Future Shock 1.5 without lockout is when climbing? Hard to decide to pay so much more for 2.O.


The guy I talked to from Specialized said most people probably aren't going to notice a huge difference, you just lose the ability to control how firm or soft it is on the fly. You will get three different springs to use and if you are concerned about bobbing on climbs, I would just go with the medium or firm springs and that should address your issue. The 105 and Tiagra equipped bikes seem like the real values to me. Aero Fact 10R frames and future shock for a fraction of what the higher end bikes cost. You can always upgrade components and wheels at a discount on a later date.


----------



## rockridge (Nov 17, 2004)

Thanks for the info. I like that you can pick your springs for the 1.5 shock. Leaning towards the Roubaix Comp with Ultegra.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

No problem at all. I thoroughly enjoyed my test ride on it. Seems like a really great bike. Update us and post some pics once you've made your purchase. A couple of friends have lured me back into the dark world of rides that include lots of climbing (God help me....), so I ended up buying parts to build up a pretty nicely equipped new 2017 Focus Cayo Disc on the cheap. I plan to keep an eye out for Tarmac Disc framesets on sale though. I really like what they're doing right now.


----------



## golfnbike13 (Jun 27, 2019)

I recently rode both the comp and expert versions. The difference in the 1.5 and 2.0 shock was my main reason for going with the expert. The 2.0 has a hydraulic dampener wish is so much smoother then the spring version. I thought the only difference was being able to adjust and lockout, not the case. Try them both before you decide. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

